# Wolfwalkers



## Loffi (Oct 22, 2020)

Just found the trailer for this and I'm pretty hyped for it. It comes out in December on Apple TV+.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 22, 2020)

I'd watch that.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm not usually interested in animated movies anymore, but this actually looks like it has a serious story and plus the 2D animation is gorgeous, so... I'll probably wait for it to be pirated so I can watch it on some sketchy website.


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 22, 2020)

I loved their other movies by this director, particularly Secret of Kells. The art is always beautiful and I'm really looking forward to seeing this movie when it comes out.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 23, 2020)

I would have maybe watched if it wasn't on Apple TV+. What even is that? Why are there so many streaming platforms? Why are they so exepnsive? WHO KNOWS....


----------



## Loffi (Oct 23, 2020)

Apple TV+ has a free 7 day trial and it's $4.99 a month after that. There's no way I'm going to add it in with my other services, but I'm more than happy to watch it for a week and cancel lol.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Oh, same folks as Song of the Sea and Secrete of Kells. Certainly worth a watch.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm so happy I could scream and get flappy! *bat emojis* This looks AWESOME!!!!!!


----------

